# Is The Election Already Over



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

With this new report out stating that Palin abused her power as Governor in attempting to fire the Trooper, I cant see how there is any hope left. The Dems are going to jump on that and never let go. Even with all the links from Osama to ACORN, Bill Ayers, Rev Wight, Rev Fleger and all the other negative things I dont think most Americans care, I cant see how we can win this, can anyone make an argument that we still are in the fight.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Isn't it funny how this broke at about 7PM and it's already all over the news stations? Coast to coast- PALIN ABUSED HER POWER!
No allegations here, it's FACT. It has to be, she's a republican right?

But on the other side, you have a candidate that won't produce his birth certificate or health records, has known associations with the head of an organization that killed cops and soldiers (and believes "we didn't do enough"), ties to ACORN, was a member of a racially divisive church for 22+ years, etc, etc, but that's OK...

But they are going to gut and fillet Sarah Palin over this, whether it's true or not...

And your right 7, I too believe this war is lost.
Between the grotesque media bias, the rampant voter fraud that has happened, is happening, and will continue to happen (even with the fed's intervention), the ground swell of "feel good" voting that apparently comes from voting for the first black pacifist, er I mean president, and McCains inability to take this fight to NObama, we stand not a chance my good friend.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

From my cold dead hands!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Well said Koz....I cant believe this is going to happen...its unreal..and I put most of the blame on the media...every single night non stop bashing, innacurate reporting , lies, and when a true story thats negative surfaces it gets no press....its almost a brainwashing for those that dont think for themselves..everyone better say a few prayers...


----------



## TacEntry (Nov 29, 2006)

As kooky as the majority of the media is for BHO - I think most folks have had their minds made up for awhile on who to vote for. Hopefully the thinking populace puts in more votes than the drooling lemmings that vote.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

On that note Stossel just had a funny segment on 20/20..half the people he polled had not idea how many states in the US, who Ginsberg was, couldnt identify Biden ,Palin....but they are still going to vote...althouh they didnt say who they were voting for I can only guess...


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

Noooooooooo! If we had to have a DemocRAT, at least it should have been Hillary, because even though she and Bill committed monkey business aplenty, the press doesn't let them get away with anything. Barack Hussein Obama has the press on their knees, staring adoringly up at him, while a little gob runs down their chin, NOW. When he's installed as Dear Leader, due in part to the ACORN monkey business, he will never be held accountable for any of the damage he will do to this country.


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2008)

We're screwed. There's no rhyme or reason to it. I am surrounded at work by liberals who drank the Obama Koolaid long ago, and they're all well-educated, professional people.

The funny thing about them is that none of them -- NOT ONE -- will send his or her kids to public schools. 

But nevertheless they're all peeing themselves over the impending victory by Obama, and they have no idea how bad it could become with him at the helm. 

We're screwed. But at least it won't be our fault.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

We can only hope that McCain gets the old people in this country to vote for him as well as the ********. Then we might have a chance. But I think you are all right we're screwed.


----------



## DJM1968 (Oct 12, 2007)

Wolfman: said:


> Although I am not optimistic about a Democrat defeat next month, I am hoping for the best and planning for the worst. If you have not prepared for drastic tax increases both federally and locally better do so now. Any tax credits will be geared towards those who make far less than you. Your disposable income will drop. Grants and programs that provide you with overtime will be cut. Your health care contributions will increase. If you cannot make ends meet on your base salary you better get a financial plan together to fix that and quick. Any type of crisis will be met by the .gov throwing money at it so be prepared for devaluation of the dollar and the commensurate inflation. Not to sound like a broken record but if you're a shooter, stock up on whatever you can *now* because as soon as the polls close there will probably be a run on the sporting goods stores, to be followed by the eventual Nazi Pelosi endorsed gun bans.



I really, really wish I could say that you're being overly pessimistic. :-/

Man, I wish I had bought gold when it was $400 an ounce.


----------



## DC10 (Sep 29, 2006)

Even though Palin doesnt speak in grammatical sentences or answer questions directed at her, she can see Russia from her house...

Also keep in mind, when Bush came into office, Clinton (regardless of what you think of him) balanced a 7 trillion dollar deficit from reagan/bush and left with a 155B surplus. We now have over 10Trillion debt and people want a 180* change


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

DC10 said:


> Even though Palin doesnt speak in grammatical sentences or answer questions directed at her, she can see Russia from her house...
> 
> Also keep in mind, when Bush came into office, Clinton (regardless of what you think of him) balanced a 7 trillion dollar deficit from reagan/bush and left with a 155B surplus. We now have over 10Trillion debt and people want a 180* change


*DC10, you're a donkey. A lemming with no backbone.* *This country hasn't had a surplus in reality since the war of 1812. We've always ran in the red and will continue to do so. *

*With our liberal tax&spend DemocRats at the helm, funding their social experiments on our backs, you'll never see a 155B surplus. Klinton couldn't even keep a blue dress from getting stained and you think he left money in the coffers of the US Treasury? Bwaaaahahhahhahahhahhahhaaa. *

*Keep reading their revisionist history, compliments of Bill & Hill and maybe you'll believe the hype they espouse. Put down the Kool-Aid cup and go out to the front of your house. I just ripped up your Obama sign out on your lawn.*

*Fear not fellow MassCoppers, I have spoken with the Almighty above and He assures me, Barry O'Bama won't be resting his head any time soon at 1600 Pennsylvania Avenue. *


----------



## HELPMe (Dec 17, 2004)

Abuse of power? How about DEVAL with the caddy or the "private" MSP Helicopter rides. None of that was reported on for more then 10 seconds. PALIN has been all over the news for days. Give me a break. I dont know the specifics of the Wooten deal, but from what I have read the guy was a loose cannon. Who knows if thats true, since non of us were there.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Lawman3,*
*Who would you want in the White House within the next 4 years when possibly one or two Supreme Court Justices may retire? Whoever is president really doesn't affect me one way or another but their choice in appointing strict Constitutionalist jurists does. Say what you want about GW, he appointed 2 of the best guys that LE could ever hope for. *

*1) The man who fought valiantly in Vietnam as an airman & POW, who crosses the political divide to get things done, Congressman for 20+ years with proven leadership skills for over 35+ years, has a hot looking VP next to him, or....... *

*2) The man nobody heard about till 4 years ago when he gave the opening speech at the DNC for John Kerry, who still associates with known domestic terrorists, votes PRESENT 130+ times in his state senate seat, won't release records or birth certificate, who started running for president when he had about 1/2 a year as a Congressman under his belt. *

*I could go on ad infinitum on #2 but I just glossed over the myriad of undeniable truths that the lamestream media refuses to look at or report on. I can't make your mind up for you Lawman3 but my mind was made up loooong ago. ANYBODY BUT OBAMA. At this stage, Hilliary looks good compared to him. *


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

I'm scared... I think I will buy one of these:

http://www.bomb-shelter.net/

I really am truly scared. Now they will go after ammunition.

The 2 good justices saved our asses with the Heller thing. Its one of those right place right time thing.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*oooops, make that Senator, not Congressman in my above post. But you get the drift. You'd better hope that Obama goes down in flames. He's not a friend of law enforcement at all. His associations with known recidivist criminals proves it. *


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

HousingCop said:


> * ANYBODY BUT OBAMA. At this stage, Hilliary looks good compared to him. *


 As much as I utterly abhor The Hidabeast, I would take her cankles and pantsuits as an alternative to BO any day if we had to have a DemocRAT. Sure she's a liberal nut, but she's much more levelheaded than that bedwetting, terrorist-coddling, gun-grabbing, values-perverting, surrender monkey Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

You " may " have to vote for McCain.....if you vote for that jackass that is friends with a man that is responsible for killing Cops, a man that has sat in the front pew and supported racism and hate speech against this Country for 20 yrs , I will personally show up at your house and take a dump on your front lawn....


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

go! OBama all the way to the white house..............


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> go! OBama all the way to the white house..............


*bigguy78,*
*Get a clue, will ya? You spelled Obama wrong and didn't capitolize White House. I suppose you're all for the redistribution of wealth too? *

*Obviously you didn't get your fair share of brains either. You will go to sleep election night with tears on your pillow. Mark my words. *


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> go! OBama all the way to the white house..............


Go Obama all the way to the shit house and flush yourself


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *bigguy78,*
> *Get a clue, will ya? You spelled Obama wrong and didn't capitolize White House. *


Maybe he was talking about the Irish janitor for the White House, Seamus O'Bama. Such a nice Irish laddo he is.


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

housing cop, take a deep breath and calm down i was trying to make a "funny "with the way someone in the earlier thread had done. but we all know no matter how you or I spell his name. He is going to be your next President...........


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

housing cop, *Obama look it up........*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> housing cop, *Obama look it up........*


bigguy78 you are wrong it is ASSHOLE and that is how to spell it


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

you may think that , but he is still going to be the next President........


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> you may think that , but he is still going to be the next President........


Just go away and wave your Obama flag somewhere else


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

I have a flag a t-shirt and a bumper sticker........


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*bigguy78,*
*Dude, you're poking the tiger through the bars here, and the door is open. Keep up your diatribe about B.O. and you'll find your IP being banned. Hint, hint, Harry..................*


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

oh my that a shocker what a person is not allowed to have a view diffrent from yours......in a open thread


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*No, different viewpoints are acceptable on here but when you're utterly, absolutely 200% wrong and support somebody who is friends with a cop killing domestic terrorist, you'd better be able to articulate your opinions better than you have in your massive 18 posts. Most of which don't add anything to the forums you've posted in. You're a waste of oxygen & time.*


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> * You're a waste of oxygen & time.*


Sounds like you're talking about Masscopguy.....wait a minute, Bigguy78 do you work at a newspaper?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> oh my that a shocker what a person is not allowed to have a view diffrent from yours......in a open thread


Hey Mr. Indignant - if you want to argue the merits of voting for that unqualified, anti-American pacifist be our guest.
We'll be happy to rip your anti-Constitutional perspective to shreds.

But all you've been doing thus far is taunt members of an overwhelmingly conservative forum with your smart ass little jabs.

Start making some salient points in defense of your candidate or get lost.
We're watching the America as we know it crumble around us and you think it's a fuckin' joke.


----------



## NewEngland2007 (Dec 31, 2005)

bigguy78 said:


> I have a flag a t-shirt and a bumper sticker........


Good. You can shove 'em all up your butt.


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

god bless the *U.S.A*.......and no i don't work for a paper i'm just like you with a diffrent view.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

bigguy78 said:


> god bless the *U.S.A*.......and no i don't work for a paper i'm just like you with a diffrent view.


It sounds like the liberal college admin, profs and students got to you.


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

No, not yet but their trying, i love this country just like everyone else here. and yes i feel we are in trouble but just because i don't agree with everything being said. I am told im a waste and to eat shit. well im glad that the people i help everyday in this great country don't feel that way.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Listen " bigguy " ...I almost laugh writing that, you sound like your desperatly trying to over compensate for something.. Please be a man and be the first moonbat to just admit that you just dont care about Osamas connections with Acorn, Rev Flleger, Rev Wright , Ayers...can you atleast do that...explain why you think he refuses to release his college transcripts, birth certificate...college thesis...None of that bothers you ,are you that brainwashed....


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

I dont know all the facts, about many of the issues but i try:
1. yes i do have a problem with acorn but we have had other issue with votes before like florida and the ballet mess. I know it does not have to do with Acorn directly but my point is the votting system needs to change.
2.rev.wright i believe is dead wrong and some time speaks of hate. but he is not Obama and even though he is wrong he has a right to his oppion.
3. I do not know why he being Obama does not want to give out his info,plus in this day and age it easy to look that info up.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

god bless the *U.S.A*.......and no i don't work for a paper i'm just like you with a diffrent view. 
*Ummmm no you're not. You are not like ME at all. How can you be like ME if you support a man who may take the oath of office as President Of The United States and pals around and has dealings with a known domestic terrorist? Birds of a feather, flock together. What will absolutely kill me is that he may utter these following words.............*
*"I do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will faithfully execute the office of President of the United States, and will to the best of my ability, preserve, protect and defend the Constitution of the United States." *
​


bigguy78 said:


> No, not yet but their trying, i love this country just like everyone else here. and yes i feel we are in trouble but just because i don't agree with everything being said. I am told im a waste and to eat shit. well im glad that the people i help everyday in this great country don't feel that way.


*Yep, my opinion of you and your posts is that you're a waste of skin & oxygen and that you eat shit.* *You've contributed NOTHING to any of the forums you have posted. This is how I form my opinion of you along with your support of Obama. *

*I raised my right hand and uttered the phrase below upon graduation of the police academy. How can I willfully obey the orders of a man who is friends with and supports people who are cop killing terrorists who haven't repented or been brought before the bar of justice? Bill Ayers named his child after a Black Panther Party member who died in a shoot out with police and is fond of saying about himself "Guilty as sin, but free as a bird." *

"I, _____, do solemnly swear (or affirm) that I will support and defend the Constitution of the United States against all enemies, foreign and domestic; that I will bear true faith and allegiance to the same; and that I will obey the orders of the President of the United States and the orders of the officers appointed over me, so help me God."

*Obama, like the Yankees, SUCKS. *


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Unfortunately this is a clear representation of Obama supporters from the Horses mouth..... " I dont know all the facts " but im gonna vote for him anyways....Your right Obama is not Rev Wright...but sitting in his church for 20 yrs and having him marry him and his wife and have him as an advisor says he supports him does it not....Come on admit it...your starting to wake up.....Your like Keaneu Reeves in The Matrix when he finally wakes up....I didnt say it would be pretty I just said it would be the truth....

*Morpheus*: I'm trying to free your mind, Neo. But I can only show you the door. You're the one that has to walk through it.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The FBI has joined the investigation of whether the community group ACORN was involved in voter registration fraud in southern Nevada and around the nation. 
The FBI is looking at results of recent raids on ACORN offices for any evidence of a coordinated national scam. 
ACORN, the Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now, says it has registered more than a million new voters. 
In southern Nevada, authorities have also uncovered evidence ACORN allowed corrections inmates in transitional facilities to handle registration paperwork. That's against the law. 
NEWS8 NEVADA


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2008)

Mark my words; if McCain wins, there will be riots in the streets incited by the compassionate and tolerant liberals.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

The Watts riots will look like an argument at a bridge tournament compared to that Bruce...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

bigguy78 said:


> we have had other issue with votes before like florida and the ballet mess.


Oh yeah, the ballet mess. I'll never quite get over that ballet mess.










That ballet mess was a mess, allright, but it wasn't nearly as big of a mess as all the crazy, moonbat, ignorant, Kool-Aid swilling sheep who who support B.O. will make if Hussein wins our presidency.

I'm reading tonight that the polls have McCain even with B.O., so it's still anyone's game. I'm hoping Americans outside of this liberal nuthouse are able to bring home a win for John McCain.


----------



## NoSoupForYou (Sep 14, 2007)

I think the Bradley effect is our best bet...people saying they'll vote for odrama because they're afraid of being percieved as racist and can try to convince themselves that's the "right" thing to do. however once they're in that booth alone they do what they know is really right.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

_*can't say this is fact , but haven't seen osama with any uniform people*_

Subject: COULD THIS BE TRUE? A MICHIGAN POLICE OFFICER'S TAKE ON OBAMA

---------- Forwarded Message ----------

Please pass this along to everyone that you have on your e-mail list 
To all,

I have read all of the emails from not only some of the MTOA board members, but from other Law Enforcement & Military personnel about Barack Obama's rudeness and what seems to be disgust for basically anyone in uniform. Well, it's my turn to add to the list of emailers and here it is:

So members of the Calhoun County Sheriff's Department, Michigan State Police, (me included) and other local agencies inside Calhoun

At a time of war and terrorism in our world, this presidential cand idate who is being protected by various branches of the military & law enforcement at the tax payers expense, refuses to acknowledge, be seen with, have in his photographed background, any type of Military or Law Enforcement in uniform.

But this is not in the headlines or in the news or on TV. The TV news doesn't show us marching around behind the bus. In the future, look and see if you can see a single soldier or police officer in uniform when you see Obama. Why? I wonder what the story or media frenzy would be if it was Muslims, blacks, whites, Jews, or any other race, gender, religion, and/or occupation, that Mr. Obama refused to be seen with or have around him.

Why would I make this up? Everyone in Law Enforcement knows we have traditionally

Just food for thought leading up to November 4th.

Jason Kern
Tactical Officer's Association
Police

Executive Board Member


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

*Poll: Voters souring on McCain, Obama stays steady*

By ALAN FRAM and TREVOR TOMPSON, Associated Press Writers 
WASHINGTON (AP) - When it comes to the public's image of John McCain, it's as if somebody dialed the electricity down in the past month. For Barack Obama, the juice is still flowing. 
People's regard for the Republican presidential nominee has deteriorated across-the-board since September, an Associated Press-Yahoo! News poll showed Friday, with McCain losing ground in how favorably he's seen and in a long list of personal qualities voters seek in White House contenders. 
Perceptions of Obama have improved or remained steady. Beyond views of the two rivals' character traits, McCain faces another problem - Obama is more trusted on the economy, the contest's commanding issue, including a 15-percentage-point edge for better grasping how the raging financial crisis is affecting people.










Obama's image has been sturdy even as voters' views of the overall campaign have tumbled downhill since September. The portion of people saying the contest excites them has sunk to 32 percent while those calling it frustrating have grown to 41 percent - and in both cases, six in 10 of those whose feelings have worsened are McCain backers. 
Negative campaigning and a month of intense public focus on collapsing global economic and financial markets have not been kind to McCain. The new AP-Yahoo! News poll of likely voters, conducted this month by Knowledge Networks, shows more people viewing him favorably than unfavorably by just 5 percentage points, down from a 21-point difference in mid-September. 
During the same period, Obama went the other way, increasing a 5-percentage-point net favorable rating to 15 points. Now, Obama is seen favorably by 57 percent and McCain by 52 percent - a close margin that masks the opposite direction the two rivals' ratings are heading. 
"He kind of scared me," Leesa Zick, 48, an undecided Republican from Edwardsville, Ill., said of McCain's abrupt and short-lived suspension of his campaign last month during Capitol Hill talks on a financial package. "We need a president who can deal with multiple tasks. It seemed like it overwhelmed him." 
For McCain, the poll's good news is that despite a difficult month, his public image is not dramatically worse than Obama's and in several areas remains better. The public still rates him higher than Obama for keeping America safe, working with both political parties, and being decisive, experienced and competent. 
"He's more qualified than Obama, definitely, because of his experience and history, " said Richard Tosti, 67, a Republican from Rochester, N.Y. 
Zick and Tosti are among about 2,000 people the AP-Yahoo! News poll has been tracking since November. By repeatedly questioning them, the survey has opened a detailed window on how individuals have reacted to the campaign's twists and turns. 
Less than three weeks from Election Day, Obama has taken a solid lead over McCain in most national and swing-state polls. The AP-Yahoo! News survey underscores the morale problem McCain faces. 
Obama supporters are more than twice as likely to say they're excited about the race and significantly more likely to say they're interested and hopeful. McCain backers, meanwhile, more often say they feel frustrated and helpless. Underscoring a period that has seen the rival candidates trade personal attacks, about a fifth of those backing each say they're angry. 
"There's a lot of mudslinging, which I've never been a fan of," said Eric Juhl, 27, a Republican and McCain backer from Abilene, Kan. "And to me, the media seems pretty left-wing oriented. It's kind of frustrating." 
A sour public mood is typical late in presidential campaigns as both sides' attacks accumulate, said University of Wisconsin political scientist and polling authority Charles Franklin. This year's disenchantment is probably magnified by worries about how the candidates would bolster the economy, he said. 
Even so, Obama has staked out a clear advantage on economic concerns in the AP-Yahoo! News poll. The Illinois senator is trusted more than McCain to improve the economy by 54 percent to 44 percent, and to handle the financial crisis by 53 percent to 46 percent. 
Obama also has a 56 percent to 41 percent advantage for understanding how the financial crisis affects people. Unhappily for McCain, six in 10 voters who may still change their minds, about as many independents and even one in 10 McCain backers prefer Obama on that question. 
"To me his background indicates he'd be a little more sensitive to the middle class" in addressing economic problems, Peggy Chilton, 72, an independent from Los Angeles who hasn't decided on a candidate, said of Obama. 
The numbers don't get better for McCain when it comes to personal traits. 
Following debates between the two rivals in which the Arizona senator has appeared angry at times, 46 percent consider him hot-tempered, more than triple the 13 percent who say so about Obama. 
"He'd be a little nerve-racking to have in the White House, jumping real fast," Darlene Finley, 48, an Obama-leaning independent from Ossineke, Mich., said of McCain. "When you're talking about war, that's something you don't want to do, jumping real fast." 
Since September, McCain has lost ground on nearly every quality tested in the poll, including lower scores for being likable, decisive, honest, competent, intelligent and inspiring. 
He's also lost ground for understanding ordinary peoples' problems, caring about "people like you" and improving America's international standing. Growing numbers even see him as supporting big business over the public interest and being influenced by lobbyists - despite repeated vows to do exactly the opposite. 
Obama's ratings have stayed level since last month for most qualities tested, though he has shown some improvement in whether he's considered experienced and decisive. 
Paralleling McCain's problems are similar ones faced by his running mate, Sarah Palin. 
A month ago, more people said the Alaska governor made them more likely to vote for McCain than less likely by 14 percentage points. That gap is now down to 3 points - even as growing numbers say her Democratic counterpart, Joe Biden, makes them more inclined to support Obama. 
The AP-Yahoo! News poll included 841 likely voters was conducted from Oct. 3-13 and has an overall margin of sampling error of plus or minus 3.4 percentage points. Included were interviews with 373 people who initially said they were Democrats, 252 Republicans and 214 independents, for whom the margins of sampling error are plus or minus 5.1, 6.2 and 6.7 percentage points, respectively. 
The poll was conducted over the Internet by Knowledge Networks, which initially contacted people using traditional telephone polling methods and followed with online interviews. People chosen for the study


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I meant to add a comment to that but had to eat my muffin...why dont they poll Masscops website and post the results of that....


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I meant to add a comment to that but had to eat my muffin...why dont they poll Masscops website and post the results of that....


*Because there's only 2 guys(?) on here who've come out for Barack Hussein Obama, bigguy78 and masscopguy who got bounced for being an ass-clown last month. Both of these window lickers need to check the facts on their candidate before making an informed decision.*

*I think the mainstream media & the polls are skewering the numbers to make it look like Obama is leading to further their utopian / socialist agenda. They'd rather lose in Iraq & Afghanistan and to prove GWB wrong than to stand united with the troops & win. To me, this is high treason.*

*Polls mean nothing. When an informed voter actually gets behind the curtain, you'll see who they switch the lever for. As stated in this thread before, it's maddening when you see somebody being interviewed and asked why they are voting for Barack Hussein Obama and all they can say is "change". Well Barry, you can keep the change................*


----------



## bigguy78 (Feb 24, 2006)

housing cop for the record i do support the troops and want to win this war and have served my country proud. and just because im not a Republican like yourself does not make me a bad person but if it make you feel better to call people names then so be it. p.s what is a window licker?


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Obama Crimes - Berg vs Obama Lawsuit


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2008)

pahapoika said:


> At a time of war and terrorism in our world, this presidential cand idate who is being protected by various branches of the military & law enforcement at the tax payers expense, refuses to acknowledge, be seen with, have in his photographed background, any type of Military or Law Enforcement in uniform.


I can't stand Barry Hussein Obama but I hate urban legends even more, and that's simply not true. He visited the troops in Iraq, had breakfast with them, played basketball with them (sinking a three-pointer on the first try), signed autographs, and posed for photos.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

As there are almost as many rumors as there are voters I checked on the Obama birth certificate and found in readily available on line. He was born in Hawaii. The only thing I did note it did not show the certificate number...which was blacked out.
The SNOPES site also answers many questions concerning the stories running about. Check out this link.

http://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/obama.asp


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Snopes is a good site but they have been proven wrong many times.

There are just to many unanswered questions when it comes to Obama.
We all know that he has been shoved down our throats,we all know he
does not have the experience to run this country.

His ties to the Muslims and radicals have been proven over and over again
and swept under the rug.

McCain has been dragged through the mud many times not only during this
election time and he has always bounced back never giving up.

He may be the lesser of two evils but I would rather see him as our
president and commander in chief of our military than someone with
no experience in running the country or our military.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Inspector said:


> ...I checked on the Obama birth certificate and found in readily available on line. He was born in Hawaii. The only thing I did note it did not show the certificate number...which was blacked outhttp://www.snopes.com/politics/obama/obama.asp


Inspector - please tell me you are not serious.
BHO was born in 1961. The Arial typeface, which this apparently is didn't exist until the early 90's.
In fact, have you ever seen a document pre-personal computer that wasn't in standard type-writer typeface?

*This is a FORGERY! A FAKE!*

Eerily similar to what they did to W. back in 04', but his time in support of a candidate.
Where is the "ATTEST" stamp, the signature by the City Clerk, the seal which is on every BC I've ever seen?

God almighty are the American electorate brainwashed for this unqualified fraud???


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Koz,

Remember I voted for McCain twice now. We in NH had that chance..even though many of my New Hampshire neighbors are now suddenly tacking up Obama signs (even Republicans!) I've done further research and find Hawaiian officials have validated this certificate. I found the certificate number on another website and I found photographs of the stamped signature and embossed seal,which are applied to the rear side as common practice there. I picked up birth certificates (and death certificates) in Massachusetts and NH as well as Vermont and have found the "short copies" (of which Hawaii says this is one,) are documents produced on computers (as my mother's...born in 1910) and printed on a very modern machine. In Massachusetts the clerk where I was born actually sits down at a typewriter (yeah still own one) and fills in the blanks on a standard form which has changed slightly over the years. She only copies the info. from a book.She then affixes a seal (embossed only) and add a stamp signature (although to the front). It is true the birth certificate is not a document made out on the day the birth is reported...It is only a document provided by the state (or city) on the later date you request it. I never saw my own original birth certificate, my mother's or my father's. They are documents prepared for and provided to me when I request them. Here's the copy of the Obama certification on the back and it, like my own certificate, bears the date upon which it was issued. The embossed seal does not copy well as it's meant to be felt, although I did find a sideways copy showing bumps. Let's not fall into the pit of hanging on these or any other rumors and get back to the fact that McCain appears to be the candidate who has the most experience etc. for I really believe this approach is hurting not only our candidate but also other Republican candidates.
​


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2008)

Sorry Inspector, I'm not buying that for a nanosecond. That birth certificate looks as fake as the last "Brazilian driver's license" I was handed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i don't follow osama and that's why i put the disclaimer at the top of my post. 

i'm sure the spin doctors read this stuff and if the rumblings are he isn't friendly to the troop's they'll have him glad handing soldiers the next day.

or it could be they have him doing any and all types of obligatory photo ops to appease the masses. posted that email because i feel he is no friend to law enforcement , however if the email is bogus then i stand corrected.

still think osama will do what his pal DeVille did to law enforcement when/if he gets into office.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

It's not an original, and I think (if) there is an original, it has something BHO doesn't want us to see, but I don't believe one exists.

I always trust my keen Irish nose, and right now my "stink meter" tells me something is really fishy about this.
And that is exactly why Phil Berg launched the suit.
If Mr. Obama produces an ORIGINAL Hawaii birth certificate, I will humbly apologize and stand corrected, not until.


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have sent that link to every person I know...it seems pretty credible to me. I suggest everyone else do the same...


----------

